# Ebi???



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, just wondering, how does Ebi play? What position is he? Any comparisons, and is he actually good or is he just some high schooler who wanted a few million. I would really like to know, im pretty disapointed in the t-wolves, although they are extremely neutral in my books (no love, no hate) i predicted that they would take it all this year, anyways, if someone could let me know about Ebis game, thatd be great, thanks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We'd love to know too. He played a total of 32 minutes last season, and has been on the IL all of this season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't even know if he has a uniform. hehe


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im not sure he even shows up to every practice...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He was the best rookie in the Summer League to me.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Look for Ebi to dominate the Phillipine basketball League after his contract is up. I don't think you're going to see too much of him wearing a TWolves jersey.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> Look for Ebi to dominate the Phillipine basketball League after his contract is up. I don't think you're going to see too much of him wearing a TWolves jersey.


He's gonna play next year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

and the year after.

Next year when we dont have griffin and spree, the wolves fans will see ebi excel. The guy is a good ball player, he is much of the scorer though. I am going to say he will end up like all harrington with less scoring and more defense.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What # does he wear?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

NDUBI EBI 
Position: SF 
Class: Early Entry 
High School: Westbury Christian 
Ht., Wt.: 6'9, 202

Selected by Minnesota Timberwolves 
Round 1, pick 26 (26 overall) 
BIO: Ebi committed to Arizona, before deciding to enter his name in the draft. The 6-9 forward is of Nigerian descent and played in high school at Westbury Christian, a private school near Houston. In his senior season, he averaged 22.7 points and 11.6 rebounds to lead his team to a state title. Ebi, who was born in London, participated in the McDonald's All-American game and guarded LeBron James, turning in a credible defensive effort. He scored 11 points in that game as well as the Capital Classic All-Star game. Ebi chose Arizona in part due to a close relationship with assistant Josh Pastner, who is from the Houston area. 

ANALYSIS: Ebi is a talented, athletic player who can play either forward spot, but he definitely needs to gain some size and strength if he's going to handle NBA power forwards. If Ebi is able to bulk up, he can be a solid defender; his long arms already play havoc as he gets into passing lanes or blocks shots. Ebi can handle the ball decently, and thus has a versatile enough offensive game to play small forward.

POSITIVES: Ebi has a lot going for him. He has great size for a small forward at 6-9, is blessed with tremendous speed and athleticism and can shoot the outside jumper. In addition, Ebi shows good polish with his back to the basket for a high school player. His long arms, vertical leap and height make him a threat as a shot-blocker. Ebi can beat opponents down the court in up-tempo situations.

NEGATIVES: Ebi's ballhandling is solid but still needs to improve as he makes the transition to the perimeter in the NBA. In high school, Ebi easily dominated by using his height and athleticism in the lane. The NBA lane, however, will not be as kind. Ebi's 195-pound frame will get destroyed there, and he will also be abused defensively.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

He's #44


----------

